# A long overdue introduction



## FranEW

I've been working at the London Coffee Festival this weekend with Callum and although I really enjoyed chatting to a whole range of people who have a passion for coffee the majority of people I enjoyed talking to the most were some of the forum members I had a chance to meet - so I thought it was about time to get involved. I've been a barista for around a year now, but I really enjoy making coffee at home. I've recently picked up a home set up, although I spend most of my time at Callum's on his L1. I'm looking forward to learning as much as possible and I'm keen to contribute what I've learned already.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Welcome .......!!!


----------



## Daren

Welcome Fran. It was good watching you working at the LCF - loads of skilz









What home setup have you got?


----------



## aaronb

Hi Fran - nice to meet you yesterday!


----------



## Big O

I did think you were a little weird when I asked you whether you are a forum member and you said "No?"









Hello Fran! Your knowledge and skills as demonstrated at the Fest, will be greatly appreciated here no doubt.


----------



## coffeechap

A great guy, full if skills and bags of enthusiasm, plus a very polite and pleasant guy, welcome Fran


----------



## 4515

Another from the better side of the Pennines

Welcome Fran


----------



## glevum

Welcome Fran. The more knowedgable coffee people here the better.


----------



## drude

Welcome to the forum - nice to have you aboard


----------



## ronsil

Welcome to the Forum. Look forward to hearing what you are achieving with the Silvia & Royal combo.


----------



## Daren

Daren said:


> What home setup have you got?





ronsil said:


> what you are achieving with the Silvia & Royal combo.


Flaming tapatalk! Can't see signatures Grrrr


----------



## kikapu

Welcome Fran am sure you will fit right in!!


----------



## DavidBondy

Hello Fran, please let me add my welcome to those you've already had.

I had (have!) a ticket for the LCF but got sent abroad on business and missed it for the second year running!

I'm sure you will enjoy your time here!

David


----------



## oracleoftruth

Another Sheffield forum member! Welcome!


----------



## FranEW

working dog said:


> Another from the better side of the Pennines
> 
> Welcome Fran


Unfortunately I come from Bishop's Stortford, near London Stansted Airport. Am currently in Sheffield for my studies. Sorry to disappoint!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hi Fran, welcome to the forum....don't mind where you're from.


----------



## Daren

So nearly an Essex Boy Fran - only a couple of miles over the border. I'm sure the Essex contingency will be happy to adopt you as one of us.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Hello Fran, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DavidBondy

FranEW said:


> Unfortunately I come from Bishop's Stortford, near London Stansted Airport. Am currently in Sheffield for my studies. Sorry to disappoint!


Then you're local to me when you're at home! I'm in Sawbridgeworth just down the road!

David


----------



## FranEW

DavidBondy said:


> Then you're local to me when you're at home! I'm in Sawbridgeworth just down the road!
> 
> David


Good to know someone's close! I used to work at South Street Pantry in Stortford if you ever visited.


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Fran


----------



## garydyke1

Glad to see you on here dude


----------



## DavidBondy

FranEW said:


> Good to know someone's close! I used to work at South Street Pantry in Stortford if you ever visited.


No, can't say I know it - sorry! You'll have to pop round for a cup when you're home for the holidays! PM me when you're around!

DB


----------

